# August 13 - BMW PCD... The Icing on the Cake



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

*Performance Center Delivery***8230; Truly the icing on the cake! * :bigpimp:

What an absolutely amazing experience. Mrs Poc and I had an incredible time thanks to the wonderful hospitality of BMW and the superb staff at the Performance Center Delivery. This must be THE greatest marketing tool for BMW, as I feel certain that anyone who has attended the facility assuredly becomes a client for life.

Many thanks to everyone at the PCD Center team who made us feel so welcomed and was so willing to cater to our visit. :thumbup:

Special thanks to Donnie Isley, who not only is an exceptional driver (as proven by his stellar resume), but a genuinely nice guy! It was a pleasure to finally meet him in person and have him sit as my victim on the skid pad. Thank you Donnie***8230; was that fun! 

Jim Clark***8230; Thank you for a most memorable hot lap! Terrific driving my friend***8230; I should have asked for seconds! :bow:

Jim also coached us during the X5 and that was an experience in itself. The X5 is a remarkable vehicle and the course really showcased its capabilities.

Larry Parmele coached us through the Slalom/Driving course. I was too enthralled trying to catch the M3 ahead of me to hear his first few pointers over the radio :rofl: But once my brain realized he was talking to me, I started doing even better. Thank you Larry for being so patient 

I briefly chatted with Jonathan Stribble during lunch***8230; and he provided a wealth of information. Hopefully will get to spend more time with him on my next PCD! Jonathan, it was certainly nice meeting you 

Steven did my delivery. VPC and the detailers surprisingly missed some damage to the rear bumper, so we had to discuss how to deal with that after delivery. Hail damage from the recent storm was addressed perfectly, so that was not an issue. Steven was super helpful and took the extra time to set up my preferences***8230; and off we went. Thank you Steven for your enthusiasm and the time you spent with us.

As a side note***8230; during our Factory Tour we were of course impressed by the level of automation and streamlined efficiency in the manufacture of the vehicles at the Spartanburg Plant. But even more impressive was the sense of community, the pleasant working environment and the genuine sense that the workers in the plant regarded us as their valued customers. When you made eye contact, there was always a smile or a nod of acknowledgement. The experience was truly more special because we felt welcomed.

All in all the day was fantastic and beautifully orchestrated. Well beyond what we had anticipated... and after receiving the royal treatment in Munich, our expectations were pretty high. So thank you to all at the BMW Performance Delivery Center for an exceedingly superb time.

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:​
Okay***8230; How about some pictures? Well... I am having a bit of a problem as the HTML code on this PCD forum is off. :dunno: So for now, I'll post one or two pictures to tease a little... and then figure out the rest 










One more...










:bigpimp:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

So... Here is a summary of our PCD adventure...

Following a pleasant flight to Charlotte from Fort Lauderdale on Jet Blue, we picked up our little convertible and drove to Beltmont, where Mrs. Poc spent some time as a teenager. A short detour on our way to Spartanburg&#8230;










Dropped off the car at GSP Airport and were picked up in an X5 sent by the Marriott. Checked in and settled in our room. When I took a picture of the room Mrs. Poc looked at me a little funny. I explained that I had to document for my Bimmerfest friends. My reasoning to her was that if Jonathan Spira can post a picture of a hotel room, then so can I! Granted, his room is at the MO in Munich, but still&#8230;










Here it is&#8230;










&#8230;And a view of the dreary evening out of our room. Well, at least the reading material was good 

We had a very nice early dinner at the Hotel's restaurant and then retired to our room for the eventful day that would follow.

A quick note on the Marriott Hotel&#8230; Very comfortable, clean and recently renovated. BMW clients' visiting the hotel obviously receive targeted VIP treatment. The staff is very aware of the BMW relationship. They are well informed super courteous and very much an asset to the BMW experience. Since this is not costing you much, make sure to tip appropriately the drivers, the waiters, etc. The level of service - at least in our experience - deserves it.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The following morning we were greeted by***8230;










Gray skies and BMWs  The forecast was for 70% chance of precipitations***8230; but as someone pointed out, a wet course in a car that is not your car, is not necessarily a bad thing :angel:










A quick drive down the highway, meet and greet with the PCD staff and a few pointers from Donnie himself. We signed the releases and before we knew it, we were behind the wheel of an E90 335i.










First on the agenda, the slalom course!










We followed Larry driving an X5 for a couple of laps while he gave us advice over the radio on how to approach the turns***8230;

Following him was Aubrey, a really nice fellow who was taking delivery of an M3***8230; And then it was up to us***8230; After the first lap, Mrs. Poc felt a ***8220;little green in Greenville,***8221; so despite my offer to let her drive, I had the painful duty to drive the car all by my lonesome self for the countless laps Larry allowed us to drive!










Did I have fun***8230;?










Well, I think a picture is worth a thousand words :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Don´t you look happy! :thumbup:

Gratuliere!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Next on the agenda controlled breaking with Donnie. Sorry***8230; No pictures as it was raining pretty hard and we were too busy***8230; well, breaking  Interesting that most people don***8217;t know how to use ABS to the fullest. The point is that it allows you to control the car in emergency breaking situations and yet ***8211; apparently ***8211; it has not significantly impacted accident rates :dunno:

Anyway, it was fun and instructive :thumbup:










Next up***8230; The skid pad!










Going in circles on a very wet  polished concrete track at 30 MPH, DTC off. Donnie instructs to take the foot off the accelerator and then floor it! Whoohoooo!!! I have a great video of us doing a 360 and then a great recovery! We never stopped moving  and thankfully we were pointing in the right direction :thumbup:






Above a link to the video... I like Mrs. Poc's comment at the end that I am just a kid  Well, yeah! :bigpimp:

After that he turns DTC on and the "fun" ends... In a good way. No more skidding, but boy do you appreciate what DTC means!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

After all that fun, it was time to meet Jim Clark. Jim's instructions were simple&#8230; Pick an X5 parked just outside the PCD and follow me.










Next stop the Zentrum and the BMW Spartanburg Factory. So off we go&#8230;










First time driving the X5 and I Liked it. On the way, we noted the incredible amount of construction for the expansion of the plant. The X3 will soon be manufactured in Spartanburg, together with the existing production of X5 and X6. Interestingly, the Z4 will now be made in Europe, so I suppose it will be added to ED. That's a fun car to drive on the Alpine twisties!










We parked our X5s right in front of the Zentrum's entrance. The Museum was very nice and representative introduction to the BMW heritage of fine design and excellent engineering.










The Z8 - all here will agree  - is a gorgeous car!










The Isetta&#8230; Funny to think that it is such an integral and important part of BMW's ultimate success as a car maker :dunno:

The factory tour followed. Very impressive! The non-union plant was surprisingly quiet, incredibly automated with super-versatile assembly lines simultaneously working on the three different models being manufactured there. Spacious, flawlessly organized and obviously designed to also cater to employee needs' and comforts'.

It really seemed a pleasant working environment and as I have already mentioned, our most interesting observation was the workers welcomed our presence, with a smile, a nod and even a few hellos.

Don't miss the factory tour&#8230; Seeing how and who makes a BMW will give your new car a soul :angel:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing! Sounds like you had a blast. :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

After the factory tour Jim herded the X5s with their excited passengers towards the Off Road Course. Slow going off-roading, but what can I say***8230; it was just as fun as racing around the track and spinning around the slick skid pad :bigpimp:










First off***8230; Let***8217;s wet our feet 



















Then, let***8217;s climb a hill 










What goes up must come down!










And Jim was there to lead our way :thumbup:






After this Mrs. Poc took the wheel and in fact on this course did most of the driving... She expertly went down and around...










Over and under...










And she liked it!!! :clap:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Next up... A spot of lunch! - So off we go back to the PCD.

The food was well catered and the company at our table was as good as one could hope for. Jonathan and Donnie sat next to us and we got to talking about what else&#8230; BMWs , Donnie's recent experience on the Nurburing playing with an M3 for a few days (yes, I was jealous!), and how much fun these guys have while getting paid!

And then in mid sentence, Jim Clark over my shoulder says&#8230; "Who want to go for a quick drive in an M5?"

Well, perfect timing  With full bellies and the bottle of water I just gulped happily sloshing away inside me&#8230; why not? 

What Jim did not emphasize what the work "quick!"










And quick it was&#8230; From launch and through the curves at amazing speed, drifting down the track toward the skid pad for even more drifting fun, with the tires loudly protesting on the drying track&#8230;










And then in a blink it was over. The ride was a blast&#8230; and I shall never forget it! I only wish it could have lasted longer :angel:

Thanks again Jim :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

So&#8230; After all this fun, what's left to do to make the day even more memorable?










Re-Delivery, of course 










A little paperwork and our little rocketship was ready to go!










And she looked and felt just as good as when we left her in Munich barely 8 weeks ago 










Another incredible experience thanks to BMW and their enlightened manner in which they treat their loyal customers. And one more big thanks to the PCD team&#8230; Truly the icing on our BMW Cake.

See you again in two years!










Stuart and Susana :wave::hi:


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Awesome time too.*

Hi,

Did you get to keep your Germany license plate when did EU delivery?

I just picked up my Bimmer recently at PCD on 4Aug2008.

Thanks for sharing.

Darren


----------



## tjcee (Jun 30, 2008)

Great Pics! Another story well told... not that I expected anything less from you  

So when you do an ED is the PCD an option or is that something everyone gets to enjoy?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Don´t you look happy! :thumbup:
> 
> Gratuliere!


:banana::clap::fruit::roundel::drive:

We had a blast!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Gadgetman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get to keep your Germany license plate when did EU delivery?
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your pick up :thumbup: Yes, my second plate was in the trunk :bigpimp: The first one came home with me when we dropped off the car in Munich.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

tjcee said:


> Great Pics! Another story well told... not that I expected anything less from you
> 
> So when you do an ED is the PCD an option or is that something everyone gets to enjoy?


Tnanks TJ  Glad you enjoyed it. Sorry for the size of the pics... tried to use HTML code like my ED report, but it wouldn't work in the PCD forum as the option is turned off :dunno:

PCD redelivery is an option now available to anyone doing ED... Just ask your CA to make it so! Well worth it :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

MB330 said:


>


:angel: Glad you like it MB


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

SJAPoc said:


> Congratulations on your pick up :thumbup: Yes, my second plate was in the trunk :bigpimp: The first one came home with me when we dropped off the car in Munich.


I want to do a EU delivery on my next bimmer. :thumbup:

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Gadgetman said:


> I want to do a EU delivery on my next bimmer. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks,
> Darren


Don't forget PCD redelivery :bigpimp:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the great write-up and the pictures. It was a pleasure meeting you!

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------

